# Don't skimp on your leader - a musky story



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Going through some old pictures I found a few of me, my brother and my Dad on Balsam Lake

One sequence in particular stood out- me with a nice musky (a PB actually) and my Dad with one. 

As most fishing stories go - the catching wasnt the biggest event of the day lol

Anyone else got some good "the ones that got away stories"

My newest post is up

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/never-ever-skimp-on-your-leader

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Great story, and lesson. 

I mostly fish for Steelhead, and our cabin is 3 hours north of my home. And it is another 30 minutes to the Ausable River from the cabin. A long time ago, I was fishing with a buddy, and he kept breaking fish off. I mentioned that I use Maxima Ultragreen line, and good quality hooks for Steelhead. He told me that he just buys whatever line is on sale. I let him know that I typically spend upwards of $100 on gas for a weekend of fishing, between my truck and boat. And I use nice custom graphite rods. And I spend decent money on reels with great drags. 

So why would I go cheap on line, swivels, and hooks? 

I also like to buy fishing line from places that sell a LOT of fishing line. I don't need to buy any line that has sat on a shelf, or display for 2 years.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Some 


Fishndude said:


> Great story, and lesson.
> 
> I mostly fish for Steelhead, and our cabin is 3 hours north of my home. And it is another 30 minutes to the Ausable River from the cabin. A long time ago, I was fishing with a buddy, and he kept breaking fish off. I mentioned that I use Maxima Ultragreen line, and good quality hooks for Steelhead. He told me that he just buys whatever line is on sale. I let him know that I typically spend upwards of $100 on gas for a weekend of fishing, between my truck and boat. And I use nice custom graphite rods. And I spend decent money on reels with great drags.
> 
> ...


Some great insight here and a great way to position the investment
Never thought about line sitting on the shelves to be honest and its a great reminder


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hooked a king in front of Saugatuck. Glow in the dark thunderstick off a yellow bird planer board. We were pulling lines when it hit so I was able to put the boat in neutral and just let my crew fight it.

It went to 600' on it's first run, and then made three more runs.

We had the fish to 75' when the hook straightened out. Never put eyes on it. Could have been 30#, could have been 7# and snagged in the back. But man the way that thing made the drag sing...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> But man the way that thing made the drag sing...


Your drag shouldn't be singing . Unless you're talking about the clicker going as the fish is pulling drag.


----------

